# Service und Support > Testforum >  Verunreinigungen im Urin

## haschomer

Im Dezember wurde meine Prostata entfernt. Ich hatte einen Gleason 9 Tumor, keine Metastasen. Die OP verlief gut, hatte keine schlimmen Nachwirkungen und hatte wieder mehr Lebensqualität als vorher. Ich kann kaum klagen. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich dunkle (schwarze) Gebilde im Urin. Mal sind sie größer, mal kleiner. Ich mache mir deshalb sorgen. Wer kennt so etwas und kann mir raten? Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------


## Urologe

> Im Dezember wurde meine Prostata entfernt. Ich hatte einen Gleason 9 Tumor, keine Metastasen. Die OP verlief gut, hatte keine schlimmen Nachwirkungen und hatte wieder mehr Lebensqualität als vorher. Ich kann kaum klagen. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich dunkle (schwarze) Gebilde im Urin. Mal sind sie größer, mal kleiner. Ich mache mir deshalb sorgen. Wer kennt so etwas und kann mir raten? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


SInd die "Gebilde" weich, wären das kleine Blutkoagel (sollte eigentlich nach so langer Zeit NICHT mehr sein.
Wären die Gebilde hart, sind das vermutlich kleine Oxalatsteine die abgehen.
AUf jeden Fall sollte das urologisch nachkontrolliert werden - ggf. sogar mit Blasenspiegelung

----------

